# Serious Performance Ultra Carnauba Wax - Mini-Review



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/sp_ucw/DSCF6485.jpg

Available from Serious Performance, Ultra Carnauba Wax is billed as "a new sprayable carnauba polymer finishing wax, perfect as a stand alone wax or as a boost of shine and protection on top of your usual last step wax or sealant ... (and) won't stain trim and can be used on any 'hard' external surface with fantastic results!" and at £6.95 for 250ml, not at all a bad price.

But, is it any good?

From Serious Performance: "There are two ways to apply... Spray a mist of Ultra Carnauba Wax onto your vehicle, spread with an applicator or towel. Allow to haze and remove with a good quality Microfibre Towel... OR simply spray a mist of Ultra Carnauba Wax onto your vehicle and buff with a good quality Microfibre Towel... Job done!"

I opted for both, after preparing with Serious Performance Paint Cleanser.

Prepared:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/sp_ucw/DSCF6477.jpg

... applied by spraying product onto the paint, wiped around with a microfibre pad and allowed to haze:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/sp_ucw/DSCF6478.jpg

... then buffed off with a microfibre towel:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/sp_ucw/DSCF6484.jpg

Application was straightforward. Hazing could be seen, even if it was very light and removal was easy enough. Removal is a case of just buffing the paint with a clean microfibre towel - not effortless, as in one gentle wipe and gone, but not far off and by no means troublesome.

I made a second application by spraying product onto a folded microfibre towel, wiping over, flipping the towel over and buffing. Again, straightforward and without issue.

Looks? Difficult to tell on that paint, which is quite refined, but the look is certainly good - glossy and pure.

Beading:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/sp_ucw/DSCF6502.jpg

In conclusion, this product will sit in my repertoire quite happily as a top-up carnauba spray rather than standalone wax, although there is no reason it wouldn't fit that purpose quite happily. The lack of staining on exterior plastics is very welcome.

Enjoyed, straightforward to use and gives pleasing results. Good price point, quality spray mechanism and attractive packaging.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

nice review and nice read


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks, mate. It is a simple review for a simple, effective and fun product.

Alex has an offer on at the moment to combine the spray wax with a very plush dual coloured microfibre towel for a knock-down price.


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the review, I'm thinking of getting some to try, do you think it would work well as a top-up to AG HD Wax?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Jay Scott said:


> Thanks for the review, I'm thinking of getting some to try, do you think it would work well as a top-up to AG HD Wax?


Absolutely fine!

The key consideration when using top-ups is more about the shampoo anyway, and how much greasiness is left behind. If in any doubt, give it a wipe-over with a QD first to act as a bonding interface. It's a quick wax.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great review, many thanks for posting and taking the time to do the review, the paint looks amazing.

I must admit, your Saab's bonnet looks like clear Glass, what products have you used in the years to get this reflectivity and clarity on the paint, is it machine polishing at all ?


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice one cheers mate. Great results.


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Orca said:


> Absolutely fine!
> 
> The key consideration when using top-ups is more about the shampoo anyway, and how much greasiness is left behind. If in any doubt, give it a wipe-over with a QD first to act as a bonding interface. It's a quick wax.


I usually use quite a weak concentration of AF Lather as my bi-weekly shampoo in an attempt to strip as little of the wax and and protection off as possible. I also have some CG V7, do you recommend using the V7 before the Carnauba top-up?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Great review, many thanks for posting and taking the time to do the review, the paint looks amazing.
> 
> I must admit, your Saab's bonnet looks like clear Glass, what products have you used in the years to get this reflectivity and clarity on the paint, is it machine polishing at all ?


Thanks, mate! Yes, it's down to machine polishing and burnishing. From the initial respray back in 2007, I've machined it fully once and nipped off the light swirling with very fine polishes maybe a couple of times a year thereafter. Britemax #4 and Meguiars #205 are a couple of favourites. I do like straight-up glazes, too, but these fine polishes have good glazing components in.

Reflectivity is one thing, but clarity comes from burnishing ... and having good actual paint to start with, clear of orange peel.

Beyond that, it's the wash routine which minimises repeat swirling, which is inevitable, but can be kept at bay for longer and lessened by a good wash routine. I use a long haired Dodo Juice Wookie mitten - the Supernatural Wash Mitt, I think they more sensibly call it today.

Thanks for the compliments :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Jay Scott said:


> I also have some CG V7, do you recommend using the V7 before the Carnauba top-up?


I'd say one or the other ...

From what I understand Chemical Guys V7 is more akin to what we call a Show Detailer - a gloss-enhancing detailer with built-in sealant, and so much akin to Serious Performance Show Detailer which I also have.

The way I would rationalise those products would be to make the wax top-up maybe once a month and use the show detailer in between (we all like the best we can get), making a fresh application of the paste wax at 4-6 months.

Where I mentioned using a QD above, the Chemical Guys V7 would probably fit the bill for that task, but it is expensive to use as a simple QD.

HTH.


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Orca said:


> I'd say one or the other ...
> 
> From what I understand Chemical Guys V7 is more akin to what we call a Show Detailer - a gloss-enhancing detailer with built-in sealant, and so much akin to Serious Performance Show Detailer which I also have.
> 
> ...


That does help, thanks very much mate.

I've not actually topped up my wax at all since my last full application in November so I will try the Carnauba Wax Top Up first, applying as you first suggested (I dont mind 'wasting' an application of V7 for a one off) and will just use the CG V7 maintain the gloss until the next Carnauba top-up.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

That's fine, Jay. Experimentation is well worthwhile and in this case, a show detail in addition to a top-up wax will do just fine.

Have fun ...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice beadage. Well done Alex, and good review Paul.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks good, and impressive beading.

Any idea on durability?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Not as yet ... mind you, the tiny amount you need and how quick and easy it is to apply, it can be topped up regularly. That initial beading is quite something, and I'm sure with the right shampoo it will keep coming back.

I'm going to use this much more as a top-up wax than a straight-up standalone wax, although that's exactly what it is with this application.


----------

